# [Q] AT&T Voicemail Viewer app apk needed



## JohnKuczek (Jun 13, 2011)

Does anyone have an apk for the AT&T Voicemail Viewer app for U-Verse home phone service? The Market claims it is not compatable with my 4.0.4. CDMA Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## JohnKuczek (Jun 13, 2011)

Nandroided back to 4.0.2 and installed it, Titanium Backup-ed it, restored 4.0.4, restored the app. If someone else needs the app and can tell me what files to pull, I'll post it here.


----------

